# Win a Chairman from the Chairman



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Everybody!

To start off 2016 right...

As promised in my Swift pow turn thread, I'm giving away a new 2016/17 Chairman. To enter, simply post a picture of you laying down the meanest carve, or digging the deepest trench, on any type or kind of shred sled (race, park, freeride, you name it). I don't care, it could be a Black Snow. Or, simply tell me why you like our Original Rocker Camber/Ripsaw Profile (CRC Camber Rocker Camber).

Your post or picture will automatically enter you into the drawing to win the board. We will pick the member name on February 15th.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't have a photo or a tale to tell how much I like the Rocker/Camber Ripsaw Profile because I've never ridden it - but I would really like to give it a try. In fact, until last year I've never owned a single board which wasn't fully camber. 

The original rocker/camber profile does look interesting from your website though.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

PlanB said:


> Don't have a photo or a tale to tell how much I like the Rocker/Camber Ripsaw Profile because I've never ridden it - but I would really like to give it a try. In fact, until last year I've never owned a single board which wasn't fully camber.
> 
> The original rocker/camber profile does look interesting from your website though.


will tell you this weekend why I like it, finally getting enough snow to take my ripsaw out :grin:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Summit day, west side of Mt. Bachelor.

Edit. Upload took a dump on a great shot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to say that I was a skeptic of the CRC profile. I also always hated the general populous of the fanboys riding the Neversummers that I would see crowd the mountains on the weekends up in CO. I had purchased Neversummer boards in the past, like around 2004 or 2005 but they were cambered, I still have my daughters infinity laying around here for when she ever decides to come back and ride..... 

I had the opportunity to buy a High Society last season at a great price and went for it. It is an Eminence 165. I have about 150 days on it now. I have been looking at getting another HS, a 169 Empire which is pretty similar to the Chairman. 

Anyway, I have come to love the board and the shape/profile of it. It does everything I like doing and does them well. it rides deep powder very well, it cuts through the chudder once the powder is tracked out really well, it will carve a great line on groomers really well, it goes fast really well...... I am now a fan of the family of boards and the CRC profile. I personally have still never owned an actual "Neversummer" board for myself but have ridden a few on demo through the years and ride the HS boards now. I have been eye banging the Chairman and a couple others for a while. I would love to have it, hold it, hug it, kiss it and I would call it george.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Chairman,

Switching to a CRC profile helped me transition to becoming an all around better snowboarder. I love my SL and Cobra profiles, and at the young age of 58 i need all the help i can get.

Happy New Year's


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Carving @ Kirkwood: Bioard: Arbor A-Frame ( Full camber)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

How about a deep water trench?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

freshy said:


> How about a deep water trench?


Hell yeah! That works. Love how you roosted the guy standing there as well. Thanks for your entry.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

These are all great videos,pics and responses.

Thanks to all who have contributed so far and good luck.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's one I prepared earlier!!!!!










But in all seriousness, out of fair play I'll refrain from entering this sweet comp due to me winning that awesome Swift in the last one!!!!!

May the best (random) man win!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

So, it's no secret that I fell in love with the board(s) I demoed last season: the Chairman and the Ripsaw. I was already riding CRC on the Raptor, but totally fell in love with these new NS boards. 

Why I love the profile on the Chairman: I met up with some folks on Coiler race boards and hard boot setups at Copper last April and was able to (easily) hang with them and lay the trenches just like they did. Then, the very next run, I was able to go to the backside and ride the steep (for Copper) and bumpy runs with ease.. on the same board.. where the folks on the Coilers would never dare go with those setups. I took the Chairman into a toeside carve at 65 MPH (per GPS) with no hint of slipage.. so fun.

So, what is so great about this profile in a word: versatility.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a hater; so i'm not really in. But in any case, props to the chairdude for stokin' the neighbours

Some well deserved wear and tear to those pesky toe straps:









Some man-made from early last season:









Bonus cool mountain view:









That was all last yr. Ain't none o that hardpack this yr


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Im a fairly new rider that started out with a full rocker coda. Great board! But I live out here on the east coast. On them freezing days where you're riding on ice, I found myself washing out often at higher speeds. That's when I bought my first NS cobra. I must say, I fell in love with its profile. It was night and day difference in stability and speed. It definitely boosted my confidence. I also got to try it out in utah at snowbird last march in over 20 inches of fresh POW (got lucky) and it performed like a champ. But please take it with a grain of salt coming from a new rider like me. Thanks for providing us with such dope boards.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I love my CRC play board, but I'm skeptical of how that profile would perform for a hard charging board. Willing to put it to the test though. 

Pretty much the only carving picture I have hah.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I never thought to take pics of "trenches", but Mizu Kuma's pic made me think of it.

The first pic is the start of a toeside initiated from looker's left traveling clockwise, the second pic is the end of same turn ending uphill to scrub off speed, ending with a slow flat-base.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

No nice pow pics this year so far, we haven't been blessed in the early season. Just cruising groomers 

















I've just tried a Raven 146, Chairman 165X and Raptor 164 yet, so either too small or far too big for me, but I actually loved how the Raptor carved - if you've a 157 in the lottery, I'll be in . 
SO would also take a bigger one :laugh:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I've just got into snowboarding, but didn't know what to buy. I thought might as well get w/e's cheapest/closest to your crc so I got the cheapest board I saw at the time in prep to when I get better so I can get a NS proto hd. The more I get a feel for shredding the more I'm interested in neversummer, and think about which I should get in the future when I feel I have outridden my board. west/ripsaw/proto/chairman/type two which will be the best for me in the future when I out ridden my board is all I think about. Cheers! :snowboard4: <- thats me riding your chairman. I don't have any friends that ride so no pics. Ill try to take a selfie later when I'm on the mountain haha.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> will tell you this weekend why I like it, finally getting enough snow to take my ripsaw out :grin:


Enjoy the snow. Let us know how it rides!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im a CRC hater but would love to be proven wrong, I havent been on a CRC board in years but would like to see if the advancement in camber shape and tech have made any difference. 
here me carving on a rcr:wink:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I love the original rcr profile. I ride a Snowtrooper as my daily driver. The profile excels in all areas. 

You apply pressure into the camber areas and the edge hold is ridiculous the rocker between the feet really helps in changing conditions going from ice to man made, to finding stashes in the woods. If you are on a mountain where conditions change throughout the day that is where this board excels. The profile really allows for the rider to dictate the way they want to ride if I want to be loose and playful the snowtrooper can get real buttery from the rocker in the middle of the board which make it so easy to press. If I want to charge the mountain I just drive hard into the camber sections and can really pick up some speed it is a great all mountain deck.

I love the ripsaw profile because:

The ripsaw profile on the funslinger gives you everything the original RCR profile does with a little bit of added stability. This board is built for park but can ride the whole mountain. The extended camber sections allow the board to feel more stable when conditions get icy the board also locks in better on boxes and rails than decks with the original RCR the Funslinger is great for those that like to ride the mountain like a park but at the same time I took this board all over the mountain and never felt uncomfortable (steeps, trees, moguls) the ripsaw profile is what makes this stability possible


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> No nice pow pics this year so far, we haven't been blessed in the early season. Just cruising groomers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K look everybody.

Little neni @ a buck 20, with prolly size 2 booties rode the Chairman X 165 & Raptor 164.

All you 200 pounders need to get off your 54's & 57's

Maybe back in the day? 
A board that big might be tough to handle, bit it ain't like that no more.

Props to you little lady.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> No nice pow pics this year so far, we haven't been blessed in the early season. Just cruising groomers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Second in Charge" is layin down a nice turn there!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The "Second in Charge" is layin down a nice turn there!!!!!


fwd angles FTW!!

Yeah good turn by #2 .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> fwd angles FTW!!


Yup. His are still +30/+12 ish. He tried duck, said those angles suck at carving and went back to fwd. 



timmytard said:


> Little neni ...


No TT, not riding just trying. I _tried_ boards I got my hands on. And, like I said, they're _way_ too big, _way_ too wide. So actually the opposite of whan you'd like to read out of it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

some of the funnest people and best riders I have had the privilege of riding with ....

wish we had more opportunity for that style of riding, though..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hard toe edge on packed powder. You can see the line from my edge and my boots toes line on top of that.... pretty flat light though...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

If I post pics, can you give me the money instead so I can buy an Arbor Iguchi?


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't have any pics since I never take a camera with me, but wanted to share my NS experience and throw my name in the hat.

Starting out on rentals I wasn't sure what I wanted or even needed from a board. I have to admit I saw Never Summer as a hype brand for try-hards with cash to blow. But as I found out more about the story of the company and the meticulous process that goes into the manufacturing (locally!) I realized you're getting what you pay for. 

The step up from rentals to my NS Legacy was unbelievable. I knew dropping the cash on good gear would be helpful, but I had no idea just exactly how much. It feels like enabling cheat codes. Ice Coast conditions no longer induce Pucker Factor 1000 and I could feel my riding level progressing because I trusted the board. Thanks for making a great product! 

Now I'll stop my :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

I got the chance to ride my buddies Ripsaw for a day last season. Would love to give the Chairman a go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

This is from two years ago I believe, on my GNU Pickle hehehe. Slushy inversion day in January. My my how my outwear has improved in two years hahahaha. 

I've graduated out of rocker and absolutely love CRC, I know there are many different variations of it. I've never ridden NS snowboards, but I thought it would be worth throwing a post into the drawing. IF this post reads poorly, it's because I'm sick and only half conscious lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Yup. His are still +30/+12 ish. He tried duck, said those angles suck at carving and went back to fwd.
> 
> 
> 
> No TT, not riding just trying. I _tried_ boards I got my hands on. And, like I said, they're _way_ too big, _way_ too wide. So actually the opposite of whan you'd like to read out of it.


Still neni, you're a buck 20. With little tiny girl feet.
Just the fact that you rode those period.

Klanger, I don't think has, or would try a 165 X
That's just too damn big.

You weren't supposed to like it, but it's not that difficult.
You're gonna have to keep the props, I ain't takin' em back.



TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

MrLahey said:


> I got the chance to ride my buddies Ripsaw for a day last season. Would love to give the Chairman a go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well geez Mr.Lahey you might want to post a fucking pic. [In my best Bubbles voice]:nerd:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

freshy said:


> Well geez Mr.Lahey you might want to post a fucking pic. [In my best Bubbles voice]:nerd:



Those shitbirds Julian and Ricky stole my camera. Last I heard, J-Roc was using it for another one of his greasy movies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Best performing camber for speed out of the NS lineup.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Been trying to get a hold of a ripsaw to ride and almost did last season. 

The chairman looks like it could be just as fun.

Oddly I don't have any pics of me riding, just posing poser pics. However, to keep the theme never summer, I have a couple pics of me with my tyrant long board


----------



## oct6454 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been riding my legacy since I bought it new. It's been my favorite board so far and fits my riding style perfectly. I've fallen in love with the CRC which allows me to float and it quick enough for my trips through the trees.

Right now its pair with Rome 390 SDS's.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I love the CRC on my Snowtrooper. Super versatile. I can slay pow, ride groomers, or go searching for pow staches in the trees. I love how its grippy without being catchy. I never have to worry about washing out on a hard carve, and I never have to worry about catching an edge on a mogul. Love my Snowtrooper! This pic isnt of a trench but a pic i took this past week of the hike to terrain above Mercury chair at Breck. Took Twin Chutes down to the trees then took The Windows down to E-Chair. The Snowtrooper slayed the powder and slayed the trees.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it count that I almost had to be laid in a trench...

I'm a big fan of crc and have 2 by another manufacture, but would love to give the NS crc version a twirl...which at least, I'll try to demo when you guys come to the hill in Feb.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

*Chairman*

I loved the original CRC on my Premier and was super bummed when it went away last year, but after getting on the Chairman it was everything my Premier was and more. The extra contact points make it even easier to dig a ditch and the extended transition areas float even better in powder than the Premier and I went down from a 59 to a 57. I couldn't find any carving pics but here is one of me last season with my Chairman.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

First day on the ripsaw, man Im a never summer fan now this board charges hard and is super playful. However I planned for the board to be my afternoon board and rocker board to be the morning board. Well I was wrong the ripsaw makes you work hard for sure but a super fun deck.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Does it count that I almost had to be laid in a trench...
> 
> I'm a big fan of crc and have 2 by another manufacture, but would love to give the NS crc version a twirl...which at least, I'll try to demo when you guys come to the hill in Feb.


I'm callin Photoshopped!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

even though i don't have any photos of myself riding and can't i say what i like about your crc profile because i've never ridden a never summer board (i'm just a poor white boy), can i still enter?


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

Been snowboarding for over 25 years now. Always rode Camber boards, until I tried the 2014 Never Summer Heritage. Loved the quality, and construction of the Heritage, it was loose, and fun, but I felt like the the edge hold left something to be desired. When the Limited edition Ripsaw came out I quickly jumped on that, and absolutely loved it. It had quick edge to edge turning, unbelievable hill hold, and the build quality that I loved in my Heritage board. When the West came out I knew it would be a great board. It has the same great edge hold of the Ripsaw, with the flexibility, and playfulness of the Heritage. I still ride, and love my Ripsaw (which I upgraded with a 162 when the full production line came out), but I find myself going to the West more, and more. Regardless of this contest, I can say without a doubt that the Ripsaw Profile is the best profile I have ever ridden.

Now about that Chairman....











A fun day at Aspen Mountain. I never film myself, but brought out the GoPro to get some videos of the family. At one point I grabbed the housing in my hand, and filmed about a minute of myself goofing around. Really loving this board...


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

Rode a Chairman in powder on christmas day, then did the Funslinger for playing around. As a 2 board quiver these two boards are awesome. Even though the Warlock preview looked awesome!

However a new Chairman can't hurt mine took some dings as there was gravel at the bottom of the slope :crying:

The CRC profile is just awesome.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Well finally got my ripsaw out, and WOW
This board and ripsaw camber are amazing. Unbelievable how much confidence it gives me ripping down the groomers, like i am on rails! I now see why everyone is raving about this camber profile 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Well finally got my ripsaw out, and WOW
> This board and ripsaw camber are amazing. Unbelievable how much confidence it gives me ripping down the groomers, like i am on rails! I now see why everyone is raving about this camber profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How is it compared to your Rossi One on edge hold? have you tried it out on icy spots?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't really film or photograph while riding, only used a Gopro once. I would love to get my hands on a Never Summer Chairman though. I was checking them and the West out in late Fall. If I had the money to spare I probably would have bought at least on of them.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

t21 said:


> How is it compared to your Rossi One on edge hold? have you tried it out on icy spots?


Dont have a rossi so cant compare 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

2011 year on Legacy-R 174:









That's the same year I got my 1st DSLR: 









1 year later I bought alpine and gopro, after they're released:









Next year I learn how to ride alpine correctly:

















Sometimes it was pretty successful:









And that's me in last year doing backside on some serious boards:









And if you think that I ride resorts only.
That was before I lost 40 pounds. And I'm 6"4, just in case  









Most of photos from Kazakstan, some photos from Siberia. Now I'm sitting in rainy and windy Chicago waiting for season to begin. 
Cheers.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Somebody give this man a chairman... too dope!

Edited: Sorry Pheds, on the mobile. It's not always clear how big a post one is quoting.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Great pictures, but why do people feel the need to quote them all


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Love NS, would dig a go with the Chairman








[/IMG]


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Edited: Sorry Pheds, on the mobile. It's not always clear how big a post one is quoting.


Good man! k: Someone did it in WiredSports 2017 gear thread as well and it just stretches things out so much, especially when on mobile using data hah.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Dont have a rossi so cant compare
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry, wrong person:embarrased1: I guess Oldman has one.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TLN said:


> 2011 year on Legacy-R 174:
> 
> 
> And if you think that I ride resorts only.
> ...


Just encase anyone was wondering what that fuckin' monster was standing beside that 6 foot 4 inch dude was?

Haha, it's this fuckin' beast.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/19996792[/ame]

I had an opportunity to trade a Craig Kelly for one.
I should have, I've had 2 CK's since & I've still never seen the Undertaker in person.

Haha, maybe that's a good thing>


TT


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Just encase anyone was wondering what that fuckin' monster was standing beside that 6 foot 4 inch dude was?
> 
> Haha, it's this fuckin' beast.
> 
> ...


great vid, thanks for posting


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I wasn't going to throw anything up, I've been lucky enough to get to demo a few of these.

But.............

I gotta give em back:crying:


TT


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Because I am usually the one taking the pictures I don't have many of me riding. This one will have to do!

I will tell you the real reason I love many NS boards (in addition to being a CO company), though, the graphics. I am a huge fan of graphics that are more picture than Jackson Pollock painting. Graphics like the current Chairman, Snowtrooper, West, Raven really do it for me. I'd love to actually ride one and see what the hype is about.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't usually involve myself in contests on here, but I will for this board. Now, I don't ride with a camera, but I will tell you why I want this board. 

I have an old NS T5 that has been promoted/demoted to my rock board. I love the way it rides and often wish that it was a) longer and b) upgraded in profile. Basically, after reading about the Chairman, I've wanted one. I love long boards that power through whatever mother nature throws at you. My go to right now is not an NS board, but it is getting beat to shit. Time for an upgrade. **Note: I do have a U.S. shipping address (you don't have to worry about the whole international shipping thing).


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

THIS was pretty intense and rad


----------



## JEDARROW (Feb 5, 2015)

*East Meets West "X"*

I'm in. Last year the local mountain (Greek Peak) management asked me if I'd ride along with their photographer (Chris) in their brand new glades for some ad shots. On the way there Chris got these shots.

The front side shot displaying the base of the Heritage is now the new cover for the trail map! It's ironic because I've met most all of ski patrol over the past years poaching "freshies". They were there doing the same.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I do not have any photos (no Go Pro and I'm always the one taking photos) and I do not have the opportunity to ride NS boards very often at all. I have tried the NS CRC profile on an older NS board my friend let me borrow for a couple of runs, but it was tough to get a good feel with the board as is it was too short for me to really get a good feel for. It would be awesome to try one of these out and it would be great to see how The Chairman handles the East Coast conditions from ice to powder.

I would love to win this Chairman as I have never owned a Never Summer board, but have always liked them from afar.

Big ups to NS and The Chairman and congrats to whoever wins!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> ....
> 
> Big ups to NS and The Chairman and congrats to whoever wins!


+1.. and they Swift giveaway, also!!

still waiting on pics from that one in use..


----------



## danielrex (Jan 11, 2016)

got a funslinger RCR best board I've ever had for improving my skills, Hell, I can even get a few nipple scrapers on that sucker.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I love the feel of the CRC profile. I've got the Proto HD and it's the most unique feeling board in my quiver. 

I LOVE carving, so I usually pick my Custom X for that, BUT I ALWAYS end up coming back to the Proto HD to mess around and progress with my butters/presses. There's just something about that profile that makes it so much fun on the mountain.

I've heard that the Chairman can lay a trench, so I'm curious and hopeful that I'll win this CRC board that excels in laying trenches.... maybe then I can retire that Custom X.

Stay shreddin my friends.... :wink:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

chrisg19 said:


> Been snowboarding for over 25 years now. Always rode Camber boards, until I tried the 2014 Never Summer Heritage. Loved the quality, and construction of the Heritage, it was loose, and fun, but I felt like the the edge hold left something to be desired. When the Limited edition Ripsaw came out I quickly jumped on that, and absolutely loved it. It had quick edge to edge turning, unbelievable hill hold, and the build quality that I loved in my Heritage board. When the West came out I knew it would be a great board. It has the same great edge hold of the Ripsaw, with the flexibility, and playfulness of the Heritage. I still ride, and love my Ripsaw (which I upgraded with a 162 when the full production line came out), but I find myself going to the West more, and more. Regardless of this contest, I can say without a doubt that the Ripsaw Profile is the best profile I have ever ridden.
> 
> Now about that Chairman....
> 
> ...


Well said and thanks for the support.

Man... That looked like a *great* day at Apen Mountain. Ridden the Highlands a bunch but never Ajax. Got to do that.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Loved looking at all the pics and hearing all your thoughts. Making me jones to ride right now!

Thanks to all for participating.

High Fives and Shred Deadly.
The Chairman


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Well said and thanks for the support.
> 
> Man... That looked like a *great* day at Apen Mountain. Ridden the Highlands a bunch but never Ajax. Got to do that.


No worries, big fan of the company and it's products. As to Aspen, definitely check out Ajax, it is my favorite mountain there. I've spent alot of time at Highlands, but like Ajax so much more. Going back in about two weeks to watch some of the X Games, and plan to spend some time at Snowmass, which I never do....


----------



## j029337 (Jan 15, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> To start off 2016 right...
> 
> ...


Went from camber to flat to rocker and finally CRC. I ride the Proto and that particular CRC gives me a very solid all around ride, good pop, stable at higher speeds, great in pow, and I have yet to catch an edge on it. The thing I like the most though, is the confidence it gives me when I ride. The first time I rode it, it made me feel like I had gained an extra 2 years of experience. Easily, one of the best feelings in the world.
It has also helped me fix/correct my technique and carving; recently, I rode a camber board and I found it easier to ride.

Btw, any chance NS is going to come out with an all mountain twin with ripsaw profile and asymmetrical sometime soon?

*EDIT* Oh n/m, just found out about the type two. Chairman, is there ANY way you could make a smaller board for the type two?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

j029337 said:


> Went from camber to flat to rocker and finally CRC. I ride the Proto and that particular CRC gives me a very solid all around ride, good pop, stable at higher speeds, great in pow, and I have yet to catch an edge on it. The thing I like the most though, is the confidence it gives me when I ride. The first time I rode it, it made me feel like I had gained an extra 2 years of experience. Easily, one of the best feelings in the world.
> It has also helped me fix/correct my technique and carving; recently, I rode a camber board and I found it easier to ride.
> 
> Btw, any chance NS is going to come out with an all mountain twin with ripsaw profile and asymmetrical sometime soon?


It's called the Funslinger.

Plus a new Type 2 funslinger, don't know much about that one it just came out.


TT


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

I've never been on NS, but am in need of a new stick, and would love to win this! Props for sponsoring this giveaway, and keeping the season stoke high!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> It's called the Funslinger.
> 
> Plus a new Type 2 funslinger, don't know much about that one it just came out.
> 
> ...


Chairman...have the crew bring up some of the Type 2's to the Baker Banked Slalom. Funslinger looks to be too soft...so anybody know if the Type 2 has a stiffer flex?


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

i wonder if neversummer has a website!

Never Summer Snowboards


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

RickB said:


> i wonder if neversummer has a website!
> 
> Never Summer Snowboards


Correct. However, none of the boards in this thread are on there.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chairman...have the crew bring up some of the Type 2's to the Baker Banked Slalom. Funslinger looks to be too soft...so anybody know if the Type 2 has a stiffer flex?


It does, it's the stiffer big brother.
I think? Haha, not 100% sure.


TT


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Jcb890 said:


> Correct. However, none of the boards in this thread are on there.


incorrect, there's someone wondering about the type 2. and holyshi if it aint the first board in the line up on the website.

jeez

Type Two


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chairman...have the crew bring up some of the Type 2's to the Baker Banked Slalom. Funslinger looks to be too soft...so anybody know if the Type 2 has a stiffer flex?


We'll have some Type 2's at the legendary Banked Slalom to demo for sure.

It does have a stiifer flex than the Funslinger. The flex is between the Slinger and Ripsaw.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

RickB said:


> incorrect, there's someone wondering about the type 2. and holyshi if it aint the first board in the line up on the website.
> 
> jeez
> 
> Type Two


That's my bad, I had this confused with the new thread for 2016/2017 products recently started which also had pictures of the NS Chairman. :wavetowel2:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

no worries


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The Chairman said:


> We'll have some Type 2's at the legendary Banked Slalom to demo for sure.
> 
> It does have a stiifer flex than the Funslinger. The flex is between the Slinger and Ripsaw.


Chair...are you going to be at LBS?...If so I'll be sure to make an introduction....and wear my pink pants.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

bought a ns legacy 2012,on the hype of this SBF, didn't know much about board profiles at that time, and the brand beeing rare to this side of europe, having a chance to get it shipped here for cheap i bought that sh board. for 200$. im looking to change/trade or buy a new board,for no reason actually because the actual one is so goog for everything i do here, speeds, carving-ish, and it s pretty good in deeper snow, good quality and good to learn on, getting better on it, and handles the agreesive riding.
a new board would be just...a good thing happening+a reason to buy new bindings...


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chair...are you going to be at LBS?...If so I'll be sure to make an introduction....and wear my pink pants.


I wasn't planning on it but you've got me thinking.

I've only been to Mt. Baker once but what a remarkable place. Would love to shred there again.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

seems like it would be worth it, even if it was only to see the pink pants....

everything else would be icing on the cake


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

congrats to NS for dialing in the ripsaw the way a snowboard should be.. an all mtn destroyer, jack of all trades/ master of all snow. next on my list.. demo niles Swift.


----------



## tbarch (Jan 20, 2015)

Loving the Ripsaw profile so far. Tremendous edge hold/carving ability and has some great pop, too. Plus it's pretty damn stable! 

Couldn't get it to upload in high resolution, but here it is.


----------



## yyfly (Apr 8, 2013)

just missed the power ball, how about this!!!


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

I ride solo, so no carving picture for me. I do however have a picture of my WMC (Weapon for Mass Carving), my NS West. I just picked up this board and the Ripsaw camber profile is exactly what I was looking for. Combine the camber profile with the pop this board has I can effortlessly pop off rollers and jumps everywhere, and still carve without losing an edge.. Took it in the trees and never had a better time, and i'm on a West X. Very impressed with the ripsaw camber profile.

It also helped me achieve (rather comfortably I might add) my goal of doing 50+ MPH on a snowboard. :surprise:


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

Well since I already own a Chairman I am not here to participate but I wanted to express what I think about this board. I'll put anyway a photo of it, 31 days of riding all kinds of landscapes, snow and rocks (ouch), and still, stiffer as ever, performing like the brand new one my friend bought. I wish I had something better but I'm not used to the pole weight. Although I think the saddest part in the photo is still the lack of snow that is plaguing the italian Alps this winter.

After getting it in the 14/15 season (never rode a NS before, neither knew about the brand) I rode it as much as I could, and I can say that, after learning with old-school camber boards and trying all the combinations of profiles and brands I could, I like a lot NS' rocker-camber.

The "fear" put in this damn center rocker, that generally makes a snowboard unstable or squirrelly or washy: with this board you can forgive about that. Because the CMN gives absolutely a confidence inspiring ride, _once_ you let it go fast and burly. On edge the hold is amazing on hard snow, stability is perfect and with a clean carve the board is going to accelerate to mach 1 without the time of realizing it. 

The ride is quite technical; before setting the turn you have to be precise and clean in the body movements otherwise you could start skidding a bit and dig a less appealing trench (you will draw the deepest ones anyway). The board really likes and wants to be put on his edges and most of all to draw its preferred curvature, that is big, open and wide. 

The board also has a surprising habit to recover unexpectedly from lost edges; many times due to my error, I was thinking of going to lay my ass down the groomers but suddenly one of the two cambers catched up and left me, still on the ride, wondering how. Despite this it is not grabby when cruising.

The center rocker allows for a really quick transition even at high speeds, but this great agility doesn't ruin your trust. You are feeling as always in control.
Floatation on fresh snow is amazing and effortless, and all the good aspects I mentioned remain. 

In the end I think of having the center rocker to be a crucial advantage. The only drawbacks mentioned around here (unstable, squirrelly, etc.) would be if flatbasing-only the board, or going very slow. But then I don't think you should think about a CMN in this case.

Whoever wins this contest will have a lot of fun... If only I could be able to carve like user canmanski on this amazing board. hehe.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha I came in here yesterday multiple times checking to see who won... was thinking it said January 15th, not February 15th. Doh!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

#2 aka "Second in charge" tying an ETM board


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

*my board = cuposoup*

Please enter me into this contest! No camera/no pics yet to share. I thought I was "content" with my station in life with my Burton Feather until I started reading the specs and description for this NS board and now... well F00bar was right it's time for a new board. I really like the idea of its versatility and sensitivity and obliterating everything/ everyone in my path  also I'm ready to be challenged by a board that makes me perform. We outfitted the kiddo this season so unless I win a board I'm outta luck :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Please enter me into this contest! No camera/no pics yet to share. I thought I was "content" with my station in life with my Burton Feather until I started reading the specs and description for this NS board and now... well F00bar was right it's time for a new board. I really like the idea of its versatility and sensitivity and obliterating everything/ everyone in my path  also I'm ready to be challenged by a board that makes me perform. We outfitted the kiddo this season so unless I win a board I'm outta luck :grin:


Was an easy call to make. That said, the Chairman is going to be too much board length/weight wise for you I think. 

So you may be winning your SO a board, or NS has some amazing womens boards that would be perfect and a huge upgrade for you.

Oh, and don't enter me into the drawing Chairman. While I'd love it, I simply don't need it right now so it should go to a better home.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Was an easy call to make. That said, the Chairman is going to be too much board length/weight wise for you I think. .


 I'm quite tall but just as good if I win for my SO-inheriting his Burton Twin will still be better


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> #2 aka "Second in charge" tying an ETM board


Holy shit neni, you can do 1 arm push ups, show off.


TT


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Have fun doing a little heelside... i know I know don't bend the waist. But it's so much fun.


----------



## MeanMachine (Jan 21, 2016)

Being on point with this photo of my good friend laying down a nasty carve on his (in my opinion) way to long and definitely way to old 171cm Head board. I gues he would smile a bit more with a new deck. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

neni said:


> #2 aka "Second in charge" tying an ETM board


Nice lines your making there Hattori Hanzó


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Not a deep carve but I thought this picture my girlfriend snapped was sick.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> Not a deep carve but I thought this picture my girlfriend snapped was sick.


Looks like WildCat terrain....


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> Looks like WildCat terrain....


Haha, close! This was on the attitash side of attitash. Ironically I was at wildcat the day before this picture was taken.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Having some fun on my CRC F1. Love the CRC boards, enough grip on the east coast IMO while making life much easier in the pow, in the trees, and on the moguls.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Was an easy call to make. That said, the Chairman is going to be too much board length/weight wise for you I think.
> 
> So you may be winning your SO a board, or NS has some amazing womens boards that would be perfect and a huge upgrade for you.
> 
> Oh, and don't enter me into the drawing Chairman. While I'd love it, I simply don't need it right now so it should go to a better home.


Thanks for letting her know that we have some amazing womens boards and for being so rightous on taking your name out of the drawing that is super cool of you.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

ZeMax said:


> Have fun doing a little heelside... i know I know don't bend the waist. But it's so much fun.


Digging in those heelside turns is awesome and fun.

Thanks for your entry.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> Not a deep carve but I thought this picture my girlfriend snapped was sick.


That is a nice shot and gotta love getting into that snow and perfect corduroy.

Thank for posting and your entry. Good luck.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Having some fun on my CRC F1. Love the CRC boards, enough grip on the east coast IMO while making life much easier in the pow, in the trees, and on the moguls.


Well said. Thanks for your entry. Good luck, the Chairman would be a great progression from your trusty F1.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for getting involved. It's been a lot of fun seeing all the pics, videos and hearing what you like about our CRC.

Will be drawing and announcing winner tomorrow.

Good luck to all!


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, being the total newbie (3 days of board, never even seen snow before this season) that I am, this is the closest I got to a carve. Trying to get in as much mountain time as possible.

I'm on a rickety old (according to another member on here, at least 15 years old) board I got from a garage sale for 10$. Anything to get to shredding, no?

I'd like to try out the CRC, and a Neversummer, if only because of the very sick graphics, or because a close friend of mine (a way better snowboarder) highly recommends them. Erm...I mean, walking down near The Boardroom's clearance store in Vancouver with that dude, he goes right to looking at Snowtroopers (even though thats not a CRC if im right) and some others, and raves about it.

And honestly though, any board would do better than my current one. Found a thread with your artist's sketches, and man, coming from an art student/enthusiast, it's some real next-level stuff.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> Thanks to everyone for getting involved. It's been a lot of fun seeing all the pics, videos and hearing what you like about our CRC.
> 
> Will be drawing and announcing winner tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to all!


As much as I want that board, there's no way I'm gonna win it.

It would seem like some sort of fix.

Soooo.

My only chance i figure, is if i give it away.

So, if i win, guess i'll be giving it to someone.
I'll figure out a good way if it comes down to that.

One catch, i get to try it first. 
Then someone can have it.
I'll only keep it for a couple days @ the most.

That's my only hope.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DavidPham said:


> Well, being the total newbie (3 days of board, never even seen snow before this season) that I am, this is the closest I got to a carve. Trying to get in as much mountain time as possible.
> 
> I'm on a rickety old (according to another member on here, at least 15 years old) board I got from a garage sale for 10$. Anything to get to shredding, no?
> 
> ...


Well consider this, kind of a lucky day then.
That pic is Cypress & I'm there all the time.

Vince let me try a couple of those snow surfing' sticks this year.
(Actually last year, but winter forgot to show up, so he let me keep em until this year)

You can try one of 3, most likely not the swift though.
Haha I'm addicted to it, I get bad withdrawals when I get on somethin' else now.

I'm the guy with the Mohawk.
You can't miss me. Lol



TT


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Well consider this, kind of a lucky day then.
> That pic is Cypress & I'm there all the time.
> 
> Vince let me try a couple of those snow surfing' sticks this year.
> ...


I get to go maybe once per month or something, being a student, and not a local vancouverite. I'm some 40km from Cypress. But damn, it was hella fun. Each of my 3 days (spread out over 2 months) was on a different local mountain. So far, I've hit Grouse, Cypress, and Seymour. Gonna try go again near the end of this month, when my elbow sprain heals. :grin: Probably gonna take an intermediate level class (they call it intermediate at least) to get comfortable with linking carves, or at least linking turns. I got a gap in my skill though, my instructor in Beginner class never taught the toeside turn (time constraints?), and now Im just trying to teach myself to not do the falling leaf and try toeside.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

DavidPham said:


> Well, being the total newbie (3 days of board, never even seen snow before this season) that I am, this is the closest I got to a carve. Trying to get in as much mountain time as possible.
> 
> I'm on a rickety old (according to another member on here, at least 15 years old) board I got from a garage sale for 10$. Anything to get to shredding, no?
> 
> ...


I got all my gear from The Boardroom, solid place! (_Free shipping to the US too_)



timmytard said:


> Well consider this, kind of a lucky day then.
> That pic is Cypress & I'm there all the time.
> 
> Vince let me try a couple of those snow surfing' sticks this year.
> ...


Of course you have a Mohawk!:grin:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

well, my boy is about to lay down a nice deep slash 










count me in, please!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DavidPham said:


> I get to go maybe once per month or something, being a student, and not a local vancouverite. I'm some 40km from Cypress. But damn, it was hella fun. Each of my 3 days (spread out over 2 months) was on a different local mountain. So far, I've hit Grouse, Cypress, and Seymour. Gonna try go again near the end of this month, when my elbow sprain heals. :grin: Probably gonna take an intermediate level class (they call it intermediate at least) to get comfortable with linking carves, or at least linking turns. I got a gap in my skill though, my instructor in Beginner class never taught the toeside turn (time constraints?), and now Im just trying to teach myself to not do the falling leaf and try toeside.


Well, I had to check. I live 81.8km from Cypress.
I drive that 3, 4, or 5 times a week. Mostly by myself.
Gas is a killer, it sucks every penny out of me.

Win this board so all your priorities change.
Then all you will want to do is snowboard, every day.
You'll find a way to make it work.

Haha, then you can help me pay for gas on our way snowboarding.


TT


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Well, I had to check. I live 81.8km from Cypress.
> I drive that 3, 4, or 5 times a week. Mostly by myself.
> Gas is a killer, it sucks every penny out of me.
> 
> ...


When I meant student, I meant highschool student. Im about as broke and not in control as it gets. I already know my priorities. Next season I'm saving up for maybe a season pass and a bus pass, and skytrain up there everyday. Just gotta convince the Asian parents its not a bad idea. They arent as stoked as I am on all this. Hell, Id carpool if it meant I get more ride time, except I got zero car. Can't all get what we want no? In 2 years when I go to college up in vanc though, thats surely a gamechanger.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DavidPham said:


> When I meant student, I meant highschool student. Im about as broke and not in control as it gets. I already know my priorities. Next season I'm saving up for maybe a season pass and a bus pass, and skytrain up there everyday. Just gotta convince the Asian parents its not a bad idea. They arent as stoked as I am on all this. Hell, Id carpool if it meant I get more ride time, except I got zero car. Can't all get what we want no? In 2 years when I go to college up in vanc though, thats surely a gamechanger.


Wrong attitude son.

You need to look for solutions to all these minor details.

I have a corporate discount @ Cypress.
There, now you got the cheapest pass in the land.

All that money you just saved, will get you @ least a dozen more days next year.

Carpooling, in someone elses car, like mine.

Oh now look, I don't have to pay as much in gas.
More snowboarding for everyone.

See how easy it is.

TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Wrong attitude son.
> 
> You need to look for solutions to all these minor details.
> 
> ...


qft son...get off yo whinny ass

The daughter when she was a in 11th and 12th grade/high school, lived 91km from the hill, did not drive nor have a car....and she still got 80 days and 100+ days on the hill and was hitting huge backcountry lines with all the avy shit...float bag and all.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Past 2 weekends shredding pow on an EVO


----------



## MeanMachine (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh ... and a good fellow took this photo of me over in Japan a couple seasons back. Thanks to Never Summer to nail it - every season again! Those boards are damn versatile no matter which one you take as long as you like the board feel. This was done on my evo which I road three seasons - quiver killer.

Thanks alot again!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

MeanMachine said:


> Oh ... and a good fellow took this photo of me over in Japan a couple seasons back. Thanks to Never Summer to nail it - every season again! Those boards are damn versatile no matter which one you take as long as you like the board feel. This was done on my evo which I road three seasons - quiver killer.
> 
> Thanks alot again!


That is a crazy looking picture! You truly look 3D !


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

MeanMachine said:


> Oh ... and a good fellow took this photo of me over in Japan a couple seasons back. Thanks to Never Summer to nail it - every season again! Those boards are damn versatile no matter which one you take as long as you like the board feel. This was done on my evo which I road three seasons - quiver killer.
> 
> Thanks alot again!


Very cool photo!


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Wrong attitude son.
> 
> You need to look for solutions to all these minor details.
> 
> ...


You know what, you're pretty much right. 

And I AM planning to hit at least a dozen times next season :grin: (I know that's not much, but hey).

Getting a pt job this year when I hit 16 (hire me! :grin, so I dont need to depend on the parents (because right now, they have the final say, and the final say is no). 

As I said earlier, I'll probably skytrain up. Monthly pass for me's 52$, if im right. Carpooling is super unlikely, ad even with a buddy the parents are skeptical, much less a stranger (even a nice stranger ) .

I'll be making this fight, but for the guy below, one step at a time. I'm already in war with the parents to be able to keep on skateboarding. Lugging the snowboard alone to another city regularly and not being home til late night? Thats a huge stretch in their logic (I got a 6PM curfew rn, go figure) Making the push, but slowly. I mean, we just moved to Canada this season from gawd-knows-where-Vietnam, and they still got the Viet mindset. 

Wait wait wait, you're willing to use your discount with a stranger? That's...strange. Strangely generous. Like seriously :surprise: Sorry if I sound clueless, but back in 'Nam, this stuff NEVER happens.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> qft son...get off yo whinny ass
> 
> The daughter when she was a in 11th and 12th grade/high school, lived 91km from the hill, did not drive nor have a car....and she still got 80 days and 100+ days on the hill and was hitting huge backcountry lines with all the avy shit...float bag and all.





DavidPham said:


> You know what, you're pretty much right.
> 
> And I AM planning to hit at least a dozen times next season :grin: (I know that's not much, but hey).
> 
> ...


yo pham, 
I'm asian and born in the homeland, my daughter is asian...duh. Anywho...you got to step up to the plate, make and do the plan....and say to yo p-rents...yo rents, I'm being responsible, working, keeping my grades up, and taking care of my business...so fuck off, I going to go ride. I have a cell phone and will check in and will return home in 1 piece and tell you good night when I get home.

Now your p-rents may not like it, but if you pull it off...they will be proud of your accomplishments and proud that you are confident, competent and knows what it takes to get it done.

My daughter worked in the off season, figured out how to go to high school 2 days a week and was at the hill the other 5 days per week. She did her senior project training with the ski patrol, was an instructor for 3 years in high school, had lots of friends and got rides to the hill.

Point is you got to believe in yo self and own it. I was and still am damm proud of her accomplishment, commitment and her responsibility. She was livin the dream at age 16 and 17...off duty ski patrol buds were taking her out on Hemisphers and the Shuskan Arm (Baker)....and because she was dedicated, did not whine and stepped up to make it happen. As a parent...I said...I'm not going to say yes and I'm not going to say no...but I am asking what is the plan of how are you going to make it happen? And I do expect that you will graduate from high school. As a parent...I did worry at times and did wonder if she would graduate...but she pulled it off and the skills and confidence she learned she continues to use well.

So btw...don't let school get in the way of your edumacation.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Exactly, you gotta want it son. More than anything, it's gotta come from you.

3 years ago, my power got cut off, for 14 months. No that's not a typo.:surprise:

I had no money, no car, no food & my house was fuckjin' freezing, colder than it was outside. (sun doesn't come up inside your house to warm it up)

Without a penny in my pocket, I would hitch hike 81.9km's to the mountain, knowing that somehow I was gonna get on that hill & ride.

There wasn't a single time that I DIDN'T make it on the hill.
I knew I could do it, sure there were lots of times when I was standing on the side of the road thinkin' "What the fuck am I doing?"

But I was determined, nothing could stop me, I made it happen.

You gotta want it, want it more than anything else.
Believe in your self & know you can do it, whatever IT may be.

I'm not Asian, but I know lots of em. They're kinda short haha.


Get yur ass out there boy.


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Timmy,

sounds like The Revenant. There is no stopping you...


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

JEDARROW said:


> I'm in. Last year the local mountain (Greek Peak) management asked me if I'd ride along with their photographer (Chris) in their brand new glades for some ad shots. On the way there Chris got these shots.
> 
> The front side shot displaying the base of the Heritage is now the new cover for the trail map! It's ironic because I've met most all of ski patrol over the past years poaching "freshies". They were there doing the same.


Just going through collecting names for the draw and have to say the pic of you poachin lines is amazing. Should get that one framed.

Good luck


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

j029337 said:


> Went from camber to flat to rocker and finally CRC. I ride the Proto and that particular CRC gives me a very solid all around ride, good pop, stable at higher speeds, great in pow, and I have yet to catch an edge on it. The thing I like the most though, is the confidence it gives me when I ride. The first time I rode it, it made me feel like I had gained an extra 2 years of experience. Easily, one of the best feelings in the world.
> It has also helped me fix/correct my technique and carving; recently, I rode a camber board and I found it easier to ride.
> 
> Btw, any chance NS is going to come out with an all mountain twin with ripsaw profile and asymmetrical sometime soon?
> ...


152 will be the smallest size in the Proto Type Two.


----------



## MeanMachine (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks mate!


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Exactly, you gotta want it son. More than anything, it's gotta come from you.
> 
> 3 years ago, my power got cut off, for 14 months. No that's not a typo.:surprise:
> 
> ...





wrathfuldeity said:


> yo pham,
> I'm asian and born in the homeland, my daughter is asian...duh. Anywho...you got to step up to the plate, make and do the plan....and say to yo p-rents...yo rents, I'm being responsible, working, keeping my grades up, and taking care of my business...so fuck off, I going to go ride. I have a cell phone and will check in and will return home in 1 piece and tell you good night when I get home.
> 
> Now your p-rents may not like it, but if you pull it off...they will be proud of your accomplishments and proud that you are confident, competent and knows what it takes to get it done.
> ...


Aww damn, you two. Now I'm actually thinking about this as an option. Not at the point of inspired yet, but definitely really interested in what you guys got to tell. But I feel like I've derailed this thread enough already. Not gonna' mess with the Chairman no more (what if he gets mad enough to rip my name to shreds?).


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mk_sf said:


> Well since I already own a Chairman I am not here to participate but I wanted to express what I think about this board. I'll put anyway a photo of it, 31 days of riding all kinds of landscapes, snow and rocks (ouch), and still, stiffer as ever, performing like the brand new one my friend bought. I wish I had something better but I'm not used to the pole weight. Although I think the saddest part in the photo is still the lack of snow that is plaguing the italian Alps this winter.
> 
> After getting it in the 14/15 season (never rode a NS before, neither knew about the brand) I rode it as much as I could, and I can say that, after learning with old-school camber boards and trying all the combinations of profiles and brands I could, I like a lot NS' rocker-camber.
> 
> ...


Thanks Moreno! You hit the nail on the head! I couldn't have said it better. 

Say hi to the Italian NVR SMR Consigliere for me. We're praying for snow for ya!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

TLN said:


> 2011 year on Legacy-R 174:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats TLN your name was just drawn out of a KT's BBQ bag (it's all I could find and the box I was trying to use kept getting the names stuck under the flap) with all the entrants. *You've just won a brand new 2016/17 Chairman! *I'll send you a PM with the details on claiming your prize.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

:

so yeah have to make this 10 char.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

:frown: Congrats


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

congratulations !! those are some sweet pics...


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

Sick pics. Sick board. Congrats brotha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Lucky bastard, congrats.


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats. And ghanks to the chairman and ns for the super stoke factor

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on winning my board :nerd:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats TLN and Thank you Chairman


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

The Chairman said:


> Congrats TLN your name was just drawn out of a KT's BBQ bag (it's all I could find and the box I was trying to use kept getting the names stuck under the flap) with all the entrants. *You've just won a brand new 2016/17 Chairman! *I'll send you a PM with the details on claiming your prize.


Wow! This made my friday. Really stoked to win a 2017 board. Promise this one will get proper use. Photos in action are coming! 
You already have PM with details. 

Looks like I need to plan some trip to Colorado this winter? I've been to local slopes and this doesn't looks like a good place for Chairman:


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Well won! Even know we all know it's random, those are some dope pics :grin: 

Also, shoutout to NS for bringing the stoke


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Chairman & congrats!


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

sick pix, hadnt seen those. Congrats!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Just saw your IG post. What's up with the bantam?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

DavidPham said:


> Well won! Even know we all know it's random


i'm pretty sure it was rigged. otherwise i woulda won.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is my accidental flip on my ripsaw......


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> #2 aka "Second in charge" tying an ETM board


Oh neni,:embarrased1: haha I could not stop laughing when I seen this haha

Next time you are doing your 1 arm push ups haha 
You gotta get the rest of your crew to do this for you.

Much more realistic, yours was pretty good to though. haha
https://v1.std3.ru/c2/b8/1454260351-c2b83e150b93cde04ee92880047645bc.gif

Fawk, someone make it work, haha I don't know how?


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Oh neni,:embarrased1: haha I could not stop laughing when I seen this haha
> ...
> Much more realistic, yours was pretty good to though. haha
> https://v1.std3.ru/c2/b8/1454260351-...80047645bc.gif


:facepalm3: spray from ahead... indeed _very _ realistic. 

It's probably easier to just carve


----------



## gonefishin (Dec 30, 2015)

Not exactly a carve in the sense of your normal edge but here is one of me doing a tripod on the Brother in Arms snow trooper.


----------



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

Count me in the category of "people who obsessively view the NS website, have the Chairman on their bookmarks bar, but can't manage to afford it." Heh. I have three kids who need new gear so I'm riding an old cambered Atomic Don 170. I'd love to try CRC, though, hope I win!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> Count me in the category of "people who obsessively view the NS website, have the Chairman on their bookmarks bar, but can't manage to afford it." Heh. I have three kids who need new gear so I'm riding an old cambered Atomic Don 170. I'd love to try CRC, though, hope I win!!!


There's a pretty good chance you won't win this one?

I'd imagine it's already showed up @ the winners house?

That Atomic Don, is a wicked board to by the way.
Especially in that size.

I found a brand new one last year near Chomps, for $80 bucks maybe?
He was bed ridden & didn't end up pickin' it up, I don't think?


TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I'd imagine it's already showed up @ the winners house?


Not yet. Was talking about end of March. Not sure if I can ride it around Chicago, but I will post it in "show ur quiver" thread.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait, you haven't ridden this thing yet?!?!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

I offered TLN a 2015/16 Chairman 173 but he wanted to wait for the 16/17, understanably so. We just hadn't produced the board in that size yet. We checked the production schedule and it's coming to him soon.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah! That makes sense then. Thought he had received it and not ridden it which would be an abomination, haha.


----------

